# Dremel 400 XPR, es eso un switch?



## svartahrid (Jul 22, 2016)

Buenas, nunca llegue a usar uno de estos, me dieron uno usado que parece ser quedaria como nuevo cambiandole los brushes, lo desarme completamente para darle una limpiada, pero a la hora de desarmarlo, se vinieron afuera dos piecesitas de lo que parece ser un switch o ajustador, no entiendo su mecanica ni se para que es, una ayudita? aqui dejo dos imagenes. Es una especie de laminita elastica, y el boton, me pregunto si hay un tornillo perdido y deben ir sujetas.

En la segunda foto, ubique la piecesita metalica de esa forma, ira de esa forma? no creo porque no se siente que encaje bien el conjunto, y como digo, no entiendo su mecanica.


----------



## dmc (Jul 22, 2016)

Efectivamente svartahrid, creo que te está faltando un perno que cuando presionas el botón superior se introduce en la muesca que se ve en el eje y lo traba para que puedas ajustar o aflojar el mandril del equipo, si no gira el eje.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jul 22, 2016)

sip . te falta perno. segun el despiece es la pieza 17





y el perno es este




Con paciencia, una lima  y un tornillo de la misma medida, le fabricas uno. o de lo contrario cuesta 4 Dolares esa pieza.


----------



## svartahrid (Jul 23, 2016)

Gracias amigos, al final parece que tendre que desecharlo, hacia un ruido tremendo y se calentaron tanto los brushes, que derritieron todo arruinandolo, eran brushes compatibles para el producto, quizas algo mas andaba mal, el caso es que ya mejor comprare otra cosa en su tipo. Que concepto tan molesto, absurdo y abusivo eso de los brushes, como si fuera con planes obsolentos programados, tambien por eso no quise moverle mas a eso, comprare un rotatory tool de otra marca, como black and decker, etc.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2016)

Fijate si no le podés injertar algún motor de 12 V , por ejemplo el de los minicompresores


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 23, 2016)

Posiblemente colocaste al revés los carbones, suelen traer una curvatura que embona en el rotor para que esté gire suavemente, de lo contrario pasa lo del ruido y golpeteo con el eventual calentamiento.







Referente a comprar otra marca, no te recomiendo Truper, suelen estar mucho más baratos pero vienen con defectos. En mi experiencia, me hice de un mototool truper y traía la flecha desbalanceada, reclamé la garantía y me dieron otro nuevo pero con el mismo problema .

Preferí juntar un poco más de dinero y comprar un dremel sencillo, lleva más de 4 años en servicio medio y no me ha dado problemas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 23, 2016)

Naaaaa.... el problema de los dremel es la mala relacion costo-beneficio. Son buenos en lo que hacen pero son MUY costosos. Yo compre hace 8 años un black & decker por menos de la tercera parte del precio y funciona a la prrfeccion sin grandes cuidados.


----------



## svartahrid (Jul 24, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Naaaaa.... el problema de los dremel es la mala relacion costo-beneficio. Son buenos en lo que hacen pero son MUY costosos. Yo compre hace 8 años un black & decker por menos de la tercera parte del precio y funciona a la perfeccion sin grandes cuidados.



Asi es, pienso que esta sobrevalorada esa marca, y no pienso usarla nunca mas, me parece buena opcion el black and decker amarilllo,y como dicen arriba, ahi lo tengo desarmado para ver si se puede hacer algun experimento con un motor de 18v que tengo por ahi, no le hace que tenga que hacer otra cajita, pero ya me quedaria el conector del rotor, que es lo importante para usar brocas compatibles, asi como la rocas esa, para poder añadir accesorios como para hacerlo router. Pero dremel sucks, son caros, y ya podria decir uno, bueno! son caros pero buenisimos! jamas en tu vida tendras que comprar otro, pero en cambio lo hacen de una forma que necesite de respuestos porque hay un gran daño de algo tras el uso, hablo de los brushes, eso es lo que me decepciona, caro y con corta calidad de vida, bien disenadas eso si las puertecitas para meter tus respuestos y puedas seguir usandolos, que en mi caso de nada sirvio, creo haberlos acomodado bien, algo mas andaba mal, solo respondia bien, bueno se volvaia loco en ruido y revoluciones, creo que porque los brushes se estaban adaptando a la exigencia, pero no fue asi, y se termino calentando tando, que el resortito de la ventanita para cambiar brushes, como que termino al rojo vivo y se incruuto en la tapaderita. Nunca gastaria algo en eso, eso es mala onda, quizas en el futuro saquen algo que sea bhushes less, ya ahora si esperando que cumpla expectativas de vida enormes.

Hablando de esa rosca casi al principio, sera compatible con la misma rosca que trael el black and decker? porque aqui tengo el accesorio para hacerlo un mini router, lo que me parece sentillo para trabajar piezas pequenas en sus bordes.


----------



## svartahrid (Jul 25, 2016)

Al final compre un dremel 3000 pues nunca en realidad he dado oportunidad a esos aparatos, costo 60 dolares, el doble de lo que hubiera costado uno de cualquier otra marca, igual como es algo que pienso sacarle mucho partido, no escatime en recursos. Tambien ya estuve viendo como son sus brushes, son diferentes, este tiene un mecanismo de resortes de empuje mucho mejor que la otra chorrada de xpr 400, que los brushes no tienen resortitos muy sofisticados como los de la 3000, en parte por eso y quizas no funciono apropiadamente a pesar de haberlos puesto correctamente, quizas el problema que venia acarreando era otro. Ademas parece que el brush averio gravemente parte del motor, le arranco y quemo una de las celdas conectoras. asi no estaba antes de haber colocado los nuevos brushes. A ver que tal me va con mi juguete nuevo el dremel 3000, segun es la version que le sigue a la version basica.


----------



## EXELSIOR (Jul 25, 2016)

Sin animo a hacer una pregunta estupida y pido disculpas.


Ese motor de dremel que se quemo

tenia diodos en alguna parte de su bobinado?


Porque conozco algunos motores dremel que llevan un sistema similar a algunos motores de por ej: multiprocesadoras (linea blanca,cocina)

que llevan un circuito electronico y los motores funcionan a niveles de 160 a 180 v CC  con su respectivo consumo

pero hay otros que solo llevan diodos para reducir a la mitad la onda alterna pasando a semiciclo continuo.

Un corto por sobreintensidad o voltaje en tales diodos produce sobrelaentamiento

sin descartar los capacitores en cada "brush" o escobilla.

Solo lo pregunto porque tuve problemas similares en dremels y taladros de baja potencia para conectar directo sin adaptador a 220v


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 25, 2016)

svartahrid dijo:


> Al final compre un dremel 3000 pues nunca en realidad he dado oportunidad a esos aparatos, costo 60 dolares, el doble de lo que hubiera costado uno de cualquier otra marca, igual como es algo que pienso sacarle mucho partido, no escatime en recursos. Tambien ya estuve viendo como son sus brushes, son diferentes, este tiene un mecanismo de resortes de empuje mucho mejor que la otra chorrada de xpr 400, que los brushes no tienen resortitos muy sofisticados como los de la 3000, en parte por eso y quizas no funciono apropiadamente a pesar de haberlos puesto correctamente, quizas el problema que venia acarreando era otro. Ademas parece que el brush averio gravemente parte del motor, le arranco y quemo una de las celdas conectoras. asi no estaba antes de haber colocado los nuevos brushes. A ver que tal me va con mi juguete nuevo el dremel 3000, segun es la version que le sigue a la version basica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muy bien, no soy fanático de la marca ni nada, sólo hablo de la experiencia que he tenido con esa marca; en mi caso es buena. Repito que tiene ya varios años que pude comprar esta herramienta (Dremel 3000) y no me ha dado un solo problema, claro que tengo que especificar que el uso que le doy no es taaan rudo como un taladro normal. Cosas sencillas, rebajar bordes, cortes para interruptores, conectores, etc. 

Eso y que hasta donde se de la marca son "hechos en México" .

Saludos


----------



## svartahrid (Jul 26, 2016)

EXELSIOR dijo:


> Ese motor de dremel que se quemo
> 
> tenia diodos en alguna parte de su bobinado?



Parece que no mi amigo, no se los veo por ningun lado, a menos no en el bobinado.


----------



## svartahrid (Feb 17, 2017)

Ver el archivo adjunto 153557

Buenas, alguien tiene o tuvo uno de estos? "Dremel 3000". Hace tiempo me hice de uno. Practicamente apenas si lo use, unos 15 minutos, entonces estando casi nuevo, se me* [Término innecesariamente grotesco para un Foro Técnico]* el botoncito que uno presiona para bloquear el rodamiento y poder sacar y cambiar la broca, lo cual es tremenda burrada, porque ahora tengo una basura y no una herramienta rotatoria...

Desarme la unidad para ver que tan posible me era el tratar de repararle, ahi fue cuando me di cuenta de que  esa cosa esta diseñada para fallar. Tanto el agujero como el palito que hacen de bloqueo, tienen un espesor de a lo mucho 1 milimetro, haciendo bastante facil el que falle dicho mecanismo, pero no solo eso, no es posible repararlo porque como dije, tambien el agujero donde aterriza el palito bloqueador apenas y si tiene 1 milimetro de profundidad, entonces tu desde afuera tratas de bloquearlo con un desarmador o varilla, y no hay ninguna accion de bloqueo, gira y se lo pasa de largo, ahora no se que tan posible sea perforar ese eje, que ya de por si es delgado, y quitarle masa podria perjudicarlo.

No mano, no vuelvo a comprar dremel y no lo recomiendo, fue tanto su empeño en propiciar el fallo de la unidad, que apenas si pude usarle en par de ocasiones antes de que fallara.


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 17, 2017)

¿No podías ir a quejarte por defecto de fabricación antes de abrirlo? no conozco el dremel pero en la que yo tengo esa parte es más como una muesca, aparte de que tiene cierto bisel el perno para que cuando la fuerza sea demasiada simplemente se resbale, así también evita dañar la rosca por exceso de fuerza.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 17, 2017)

Esa pieza falla mucho cuando la presionan estando el motor girando.
Yo le he reparado varias a amigos, incluyendo uno mío que compré usado y ya venía gastada esa pieza.

Lo que hago es incrustarle un diente de hierro que hago, dándole la forma adecuada.
Después lo fijo con pegamento de cianoacrilato con bicarbonato de sodio y el acabado lo hago con pasta epóxica.
Si también está dañado retén, lo mando a reparar en donde bobinan rotores.
Ahí lo emparejan y alisan perfectamente.

Por suerte esas partes se venden como refacción, pero si no hay stock y urge, ese método saca del apuro.


----------



## svartahrid (Feb 17, 2017)

Nuyel dijo:
			
		

> ¿No podías ir a quejarte por defecto de fabricación antes de abrirlo? no conozco el dremel pero en la que yo tengo esa parte es más como una muesca, aparte de que tiene cierto bisel el perno para que cuando la fuerza sea demasiada simplemente se resbale, así también evita dañar la rosca por exceso de fuerza.




Aparte que no tengo el ticket de compra, ya habian pasado varios meses, casi no lo habia usado mas que par de veces unos minutos. Pues creo que yo "dado lo visto" ejerci demasiada fuerza a la hora de ajustar la broca, pero tampoco fui tan exagerado, sucede que la muesca...  ni 3 milimetros de tacto!!! a lo mucho 1, lo que me hace pensar de que en el diseño se ha tenido mas en cuenta el que falle a cierto plazo a que ese punto no fuera a fallar.



			
				D@rkbytes dijo:
			
		

> Esa pieza falla mucho cuando la presionan estando el motor girando.
> Yo le he reparado varias a amigos, incluyendo uno mío que compré usado y ya venía gastada esa pieza.
> 
> Lo que hago es incrustarle un diente de hierro que hago, dándole la forma adecuada.
> ...



Nunca lo use con el motor andando, pero ya viendo lo delicadito que esta esa cosa, tenia que haber usado un nivel de apretado con el que mi abuelita rivalice. Yo no le vi tanta ilusion de repararlo, dado que observe como la muesca del eje tambien no solamente tiene como 1 milimetro o menos, si no que tambien presenta el daño que redondea los bordes de anclado, propiciando a que ya no pueda haber un buen agarre, de ahi que me quita las ganas de comprarle la refaccion, y por supuesto el mal sabor que me deja dicha marca, no quisiera ni verle nunca mas,  resulta que quizas hubiera sido mejor opcion comprar en amazon una baratencia imitacion de dremel que cuesta casi la mitad de lo que el dremel, aun asi como reto seria interesante ver si se puede hacer algo utilizando los pegamentos que mencionas, o hasta incluso estaño si es que agarra dicho metal.

Gracias.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 18, 2017)

svartahrid dijo:
			
		

> Resulta que quizás hubiera sido mejor opción comprar en Amazon una baratencia imitación de Dremel que cuesta casi la mitad de lo que el Dremel.
> Aún así, cómo reto, sería interesante ver si se puede hacer algo utilizando los pegamentos que mencionas, o hasta incluso, estaño si es que agarra dicho metal.


Hay que hacerle al artesano, pero los resultados son satisfactorios y con mayor resistencia al original.
Es que dentro de todo esto, existe la obsolescencia programada. Y aunque nada es para siempre, muchos comerciantes la usan para mantener sus ventas.
Marcas tales como Dremel, deberían siempre de mejorar su calidad en lugar de empeorarla, pero la competencia los obliga a reducir costos y con ello su calidad.
Tal es el caso de Philips, Pioneer o Sony, que debido a la competencia se ven obligados a manufacturar equipos de baja calidad, para seguir manteniendo su mercado.
Y esto es relativo, hablando de que "no somos tontos" y sabemos que compramos y qué nos venden.
Por ese motivo las marcas "buenas" pasan a ser de un momento a otro, malas.
Y esto lo menciono porque hay marcas que hoy en día, superan en calidad a un Mototool Dremel.

Era de esperarse que al comprar Dremel se supone que "pagas calidad", pero muchas veces no es así.


----------



## svartahrid (Feb 18, 2017)

D@rkbytes dijo:
			
		

> Hay que hacerle al artesano, pero los resultados son satisfactorios y con mayor resistencia al original.
> Es que dentro de todo esto, existe la obsolescencia programada. Y aunque nada es para siempre, muchos comerciantes la usan para mantener sus ventas.
> Marcas tales como Dremel, deberían siempre de mejorar su calidad en lugar de empeorarla, pero la competencia los obliga a reducir costos y con ello su calidad.
> Tal es el caso de Philips, Pioneer o Sony, que debido a la competencia se ven obligados a manufacturar equipos de baja calidad, para seguir manteniendo su mercado.
> ...



Tienes razon, igual que no es tan cara la dremel como para decir "ay! tope de gama." si hubiera comprado uno de mas de cien dolares, te aseguro que muy probablemente duraria muchos años sin dasrse ninguna averia.

Tienes razon y concuerdo mucho en que toca hacer de artesano si no quieres gastar mucho, igual buen pretexto para hacer uso de nuestro potencial tecnico y no solo solucionar el problema, si no que mejorar la unidad, cosa que hace poco me toco hacer con una sierra de calar de esas color naranja de black and decker, le hice una especie de punto de apoyo preciso a la sierra, nunca me gusto esa tendencia hacia irse para un lado, y eso teniendo el rodamiento ese que segun debe cumplir tal tarea de mantener recta la hoja, lo cierto es que observe que tenia mucho juego y en realidad no la mantenia completamente recta, asi que la mande a volar y pegue a cada lado de la base un conector de varilla de 8mm, de esa forma podemos hacer microajustes con el contacto de las varillas con la hoja, nada mas toca poner una gotita de pegamento instantaneo y fijar asi de forma segura la configuracion actual, no encontre forma sencilla y rapida de hacer las fijaciones semi permanentes, asi que una gotica de metacrilato y ya esta. Es una barbaridad ese metacrilato mezclado con el bicarbonato como dicen arriba, ya en una ocasion me toco modificar algo y tenia que remover el pegamento ese petrifico, que no salia ni aunque me ayudara de clavo y martillo, al final volvi a modificar los datos para usar alguna solucion que hiciera uso de la configuracion actual  ni tan enojado estaba de no poder quitar el pegamento, porque igual comprobe lo resistente que puede llegar a ser, al grado de soportar picos con clavo y martillo.

Volviendo al tema del boton ese de la dremel, no me parece que lo hayan hecho asi de forma que abaratara el coste de fabricacion, porque mira que ponerle 1mm de superficie a ese candado o lock, volvere a verle a ver si se puede agrandar o dar mas forma al agujero que sostiene el pin bloqueador. Saludos.


----------



## svartahrid (Feb 24, 2017)

Hice un pequeño accesorio para cortar circulos en MDF usando el dremel. Use esta broca de la foto, pero apenas si avanzaba el corte lateral, me da que esta broca es para cortar de esas hojas de yeso o cal, las cuales son suaves. Alguien sabe como se llama la broca que busco? que para empezar no tengo ni idea de que apariencia fisica deba tener, porque no es esta de la foto verdad?, asi que agradeceria una fotico. Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 24, 2017)

Lo que necesitas no es una broca,  es una fresa.
Algo como esto:


----------



## svartahrid (Feb 24, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo que necesitas no es una broca,  es una fresa.
> Algo como esto:
> 
> http://www.rotopino.es/photo/produc...madera-hss-4-8-mm-dremel-2615065232-33357.jpg




Es exactamente de esas las que usan las maquinas cnc? La de mi foto anterior, venia incluida con la dremel, no se si llamarle broca, dado que no es una broca regular, tiene un como remolino filoso alrededor, cosa que le permita avanzar en cortes perpendiculares a la broca, de todas formas me di cuenta como dije, que su aplicacion seria mas orientada a materiales suaves, como hojas de yeso para paredes, y quizas ceramica, pero para madera mdf no era rentable, mucho ruido y friccion avanzando a paso de tortuga, casi estatica.


----------



## papirrin (Feb 24, 2017)

La "broca" que viene con el dremel es una sierra rotativa y sirve para hacer cortes lineales como curvos, para MDF lo indicado son fresas de carburo en tu caso creo que recta.las fresas de acero con el MDF duran muy poco.


----------



## neytron (Feb 25, 2017)

Yo tambien tengo ese cochino dreme, el mio aun no rompe por completo pero paso lo mismo un par de usadas y ahora ya no atora bien se rasgo el agujero donde enclava el palito ese, luedo si lo hace otro agujero de seguro empezara a vibrar. Esa broca si corta el mdf pero tienes que ir bastante lento y debe ser mdf delgado, en fin tengo otro dremel de los primero de los negros que dice craftman pero es exactamente el dremel creo que solo lo reetiquetan para venderlo como craftman pero ese me salio muuuy bueno, en fin decepcionado igual que tu con este dreme 3000


----------



## papirrin (Feb 25, 2017)

El "palito" se llama vástago y donde se en clava ese vástago se llama collet .
Esos "dremel" son para trabajos caseros , para trabajos semi-industriales busquen la marca dewalt  y sierras de carburo marca dewalt, yo tengo uno y corta aglomerado de hasta 20mm de espesor con un poco de dificultad obvio por la densidad del material. El MDF de 15mm lo corta decente.


----------



## svartahrid (Abr 16, 2017)

papirrin dijo:


> El "palito" se llama vástago y donde se en clava ese vástago se llama collet .
> Esos "dremel" son para trabajos caseros , para trabajos semi-industriales busquen la marca dewalt  y sierras de carburo marca dewalt, yo tengo uno y corta aglomerado de hasta 20mm de espesor con un poco de dificultad obvio por la densidad del material. El MDF de 15mm lo corta decente.
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170225/02400c21d4b7d70983eb23c2799078e5.jpg



Hace poco tuve la oportunidad de probar la broca y el dremel anteriormente mencionados, contra un mdf de 7mm, y vaya que ahi si avanzaba bastante bien el corte, no como en el mdf de 19mm, de plano me frenaba la broca y casi no avanzaba. No creia que repercutiera tanto, pense que simplemente iria mas lento contra un espesor grueso, pero que seguiera una marcha de corte aceptable, de una sola pasada, no importandome que tardara mas pero que si se lograra la accion, la mentada proeza pues de cortar circulos totalmente perfectos con ello.

Corta bastante bien la broquita esa, el problema es como digo, si quisiera cortar algo mas grueso que 7mm, tendria que ir ajustando la profundidad progresivamente cada 5mm. Una pena que a mi cortadora de circulos no le hice un ajustador de profundidad, cosa que pienso solucionarlo poniendo plaquetas removibles en la base, cosa de agregar distancia entre la base y la broca de forma sencilla, ya despues su posible revision, que en el kit te viene una pieza para darle estilo router, y poder regular la profundidad, aunque en margen bastante pequeno, tambien fue eso lo que no me gusto, entre eso y que use una pieza que fallaba con eso de poder regularse, no quise usar la pieza buena, que tendria que encolar y dejar especificamente para eso, tal como hice con la rota, decidi hacerlo con esa forma porque con esa al menos primera idea me di cuenta de que podria cortar circulos tan pequeños como 3/4 de pulgada, el cual me parece buen inicio de margen.

Ver el archivo adjunto 153719


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2017)

Claro , el Dremmel 300 es de *1/20 de hp*


----------



## papirrin (Abr 16, 2017)

Justo eso iba a comentar... aunque en parte tiene razón... no se espere mucha velocidad con un dewalt.
Ya para algo más "industrial" no hay más que poner un router de mínimo 3hp


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2017)

Si , la gente piensa que la línea Dremmel es profesional-industrial , y no , es solamente  para aficionados , venden su adaptador para router  , pero yo no lo sacrificaría tanto


----------



## svartahrid (Abr 17, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , la gente piensa que la línea Dremmel es profesional-industrial , y no , es solamente  para aficionados , venden su adaptador para router  , pero yo no lo sacrificaría tanto



Eso ya se sabe hombre, pero como comente anteriormente, con 5mm de espesor por pasada va bastante sobrado, al menos con esa broca mala con la que vino, entonces cuidando eso no veo el porque se estaria sacrificando, en todo caso sacrificas tu tiempo, que tendrias que darle 4 vueltas a un mdf de 3/4 de pulgada , despues igual pienso hacerme de un router, que ya me serviria tambien para perfilar uniones y tener un agarre encolado de union superior.


----------

